# singing and weeping at the same time



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

A singer got a prestigious award at a ceremony and sang her song again. She was weeping while singing. How can this be expressed?

Hän sai palkonnon ja lauloi hänen kappaleensa. Koska hän oli niin iloinen, hän lauloi ja itki yhtä aikaa.(?)

Hän lauloi itkeän (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Hän sai *palkinnon* ja lauloi kappaleensa. Koska hän oli niin iloinen, hän lauloi ja itki yhtä aikaa / samanaikaisesti.  Hän lauloi *itkien*.


----------



## deViti

Vastaanotettuaan juhlatilaisuudessa arvokkaan palkinnon hän esitti laulunsa uudestaan -ja kyynelehti laulaessaan.

Vastaanotettuaan arvokkaan palkinnon hän esitti juhlatilaisuudessa laulunsa uudestaan -ja kyynelehti laulaessaan.


----------

